# Seed Tube Sensors



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

By Dan Anderson...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in-the-shop/seed-tube-sensor-facts-of-life/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We buy all our replacements from Shoup, once out of the package you cannot tel the difference between a Shoups seed sensor and an Agco,


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We stock a few sensors just in case. Sensor -1 is where I get them. It's funny how a broken wire will stop us planting. Even a cloudy day does. My dad had a John Deere 1240 planter. No monitor, nothing. Just level indicators in the hoppers and he had tied an orange field flag to the drive shaft so he could make sure it's turning.


----------

